

Cool things one can do with Facebook likes - yurylifshits
http://yurylifshits.com/like-log-ideas-for-research-projects-and-web

======
yurylifshits
I did a pretty successful project with Facebook likes a few weeks ago
<http://likelog.yury.name> (it was on HN frontpage for a few hours). Shortly
after that I left Yahoo! Labs to start my own company in unrelated space. But
there are a lot of great things one can do with social signals (like and
retweet counts). So I compiled the list of possible next steps. I hope some of
you can do the follow-up project ))

I've got a lot of inquiries from media industry (WSJ, BBC, TIME Magazine,
etc). So if you can do something cool, I will forward it to all these folks ))

